# Looking to add a Golden to my family



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rise*

Rise


If you don't get the older Golden Ret. at the Charlotte - Mecklenburg shelter and I hope you do, please go here and look at all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in N.C.

www.grca-nrc.org


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi!
I don't have any advice but I wanted to say that I'm glad you've joined us! If your husband is looking for an outdoor-loving dog, Goldens are the way to go! Our pup Lily tolerates being inside, but is so so happy when she's outside swimming, hiking, running through fields and down trails. I'm looking forward to hearing about whoever joins your family!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hoping you can find a great pal. see so many wonderful rescue dogs on this forum

we got a wonderful guy off Craiglist (yeah, I wanted health clearances, etc, etc - but THERE HE WAS!) He was from military & probably a Christmas '07 pup 

having a retriever makes going places so much more fun!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

post on the Recue Case forum here and look at the dogs that are posted. They all need homes and I've heard of multi state transports. good luck with your new dog!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
I know you mentioned getting one from a rescue. there are so many great dogs in rescue because of people losing their jobs or homes and having to give up there dogs. Some people think that the dogs in rescue are problem dogs or health issues but that is a very very small part of rescue. The ones that have problems are usually kept in the rescue until they are fixed up and helped with any problems they might have. Rescues have to be very careful to make sure the right dog goes in the right home, that is why they can have so many different requirements, it is for the best interest of the dogs. I do foster for our local rescue and so far I have had 6 dogs that had no health problems just bad luck with their homes. 2 heartworm positive.


----------

